# Shana, Neela ped 4 you



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [327957] :: NEELA

there you go!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow IBC "Throwin Knuckels" in Neela ped, Have heard good things about him. She is still beautiful no matter what


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is Indigo's ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [327964] :: PR' ISLAND PRIDE BULLIES' INDIGO


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm says that link is broken,


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is Cree's

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [327973] :: INDIGO BULLY CONNECTION'S CREATION

Here is Pig's
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [327972] :: INDIGO BULLY CONNECTION'S PIG


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

try it now, the site was down for like 30 min but it should work now


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am impressed with Indigo's ped, very nice Am Bullies in there. Thanks for posting


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohhhh, Indigo and Maile have a lot of the same blood!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks lisa, and thanks you guys


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey if you want me to change or update any info let me know


----------

